# Wintertime airbrushing...



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Did some airbrushing this winter...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

pink oj worked good last year


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Some more cranks


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

DHJ and kabooms


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Watermelon Yozuris,little nervous painting 15$ cranks,lol


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

My work station,Dad built the lure hanger which works out great


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Hard getting a good antifreeze pink,but pretty happy with these


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those look fantastic! Great colors. Those pink OJ's are awesome


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Blades,blades....


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

More blades...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

And more blades,and that's it,although I did some big Indianas too


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Those look great. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Rick,just send me a box of each! HaHa


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Great looking stuff


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice stuff, I need to get my paint shop set back up again, I miss it when I see other guys ripping off great looking baits and blades.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Those look great!! I have never painted my own stuff. Are u guys doing it for preference of color or to save money or just winter boredom. Does it cost a lot to get started?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

jjpugh said:


> Those look great!! I have never painted my own stuff. Are u guys doing it for preference of color or to save money or just winter boredom. Does it cost a lot to get started?


Just like fishing!!!! And how bad you get hooked....


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful stuff there..... If only the water would soften up...


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Absolutely sick!! Cranks and blades!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Rik, nice job on the antifreeze pink, they look great


----------

